# What's a good Inexpensive Eye Primer?



## tismama (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been experimenting with eye shadows a lot more now, and I'm finding that I need something to make my shadow apply smoother and stay put longer.  I don't want to pay a lot for a primer like the Urban Decay Primer Potion that everyone raves about.  Any suggestions of a primer that I can find at like Walmart or a drugstore?


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jul 13, 2011)

I've heard both Hard Candy and Elf have decent eye primers. Comparable to UD's primer potion.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 13, 2011)

Inexpensive? There are lots.

Monistat Anti-chafing gel is pretty much the same as makeup primers.

ELF makes a good one for $3.

Hard Candy &amp; NYX both make a few comparable to Smashbox/MAC.

All are under $10 except NYX which is like $12.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 13, 2011)

In my opinion, go for the ELF Mineral Eye Primer.  It's only $3 and is very close to UDPP!  It's totally a dupe for UDPP, really.  ELF is always running sales, so you could even get it for less than $3, depending on the sale, of course.  Right now, you get 7 free Studio line brushes for spending $30 or more, which is easy to do, and you get a lot of products!  I also have the monistat anti chaffing gel and the NYX base in pearl and white and still think the best d/s priced e/s primer is the ELF Studio Eye Primer. The ELF $1 line eye primer isn't bad either, but go for the $3 one since you can pick. Good luck! The UDPP is definitely worth investing in.  Especially with the new packaging!


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 13, 2011)

L.A Splash Sealant/ Primer.... I like it better than urban decay ( and i'm a UD junkie so that says alot)


----------



## Annelle (Jul 13, 2011)

Honestly, I went through trying a bunch while trying to avoid the UDPP.  I haven't looked back once I gave in and bought myself a bottle though. (Tried coastal scents, aromaleigh, a couple random drug store ones...then I realized I had spent MORE money on testing a bunch of cheap primers and being unhappy than I would have buying my first bottle of UDPP)

The new squeeze tube should make it easier to use all of the product too, instead of all the techniques that were used in the past to try to claw out all the rest of the tube hidden inside the old bottles.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive tried Many eye primers &amp; all the hype products Stil Nothing beats   Loreal De-crease        Cheap, &amp; leaves your shadow looking great &amp; long lasting without creasing


----------



## tismama (Jul 13, 2011)

My local target carries ELF so I'll see if I can find the ELF one. I tried a sample of the Urban Decay PP &amp; I really like it ALOT.  Maybe when I have some extra $$, I'll splurge and get the UDPP. thanks guys for the suggestions. I'll see what I can find if I can find any of those products when I'm at Walmart &amp; Target this weekend.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 14, 2011)

ELF gets my vote too.



> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my opinion, go for the ELF Mineral Eye Primer.  It's only $3 and is very close to UDPP!  It's totally a dupe for UDPP, really.  ELF is always running sales, so you could even get it for less than $3, depending on the sale, of course.  Right now, you get 7 free Studio line brushes for spending $30 or more, which is easy to do, and you get a lot of products!  I also have the monistat anti chaffing gel and the NYX base in pearl and white and still think the best d/s priced e/s primer is the ELF Studio Eye Primer. The ELF $1 line eye primer isn't bad either, but go for the $3 one since you can pick. Good luck! The UDPP is definitely worth investing in.  Especially with the new packaging!


----------



## Lysette (Jul 14, 2011)

European gals might also check out Manhattan's cheapo eyeshadow primer - works well for me.


----------



## SarahNull (Jul 14, 2011)

Check out my article - Best Eyeshadow Primers For Under $10


----------



## diyakhandelwal (Jul 14, 2011)

I found Jordana Cosmetics Eye Primer is inexpensive. I love it

*edited by mod*


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 14, 2011)

I am actually in search of a good primer myself. Most of my eyeshadows are glittery and shimmery and although they look great the first out, they definitely loose their "oomph" in less than a few hours.

I've used MAC eye paints which works OK but not great.

UDPP never seemed to hold the heavy glitter products at all

I think Mary Kay's does a decent job compare to what I've used, but still doesn't give 100%

I don't live near an ELF store so that option is out. I may try the Hard Candy if people like it.  It's good for strong glitter shadows??

Any other suggestions????


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the Smashbox eye primer - I was very happy with the results.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually in search of a good primer myself. Most of my eyeshadows are glittery and shimmery and although they look great the first out, they definitely loose their "oomph" in less than a few hours.
> 
> ...


Ordering from ELF is pretty inexpensive and you would get a great product.  As for the glitter question...Too Faced carries a Too Faced Shadow Insurance for glitter and glitter shadows.  I own it, but haven't tried it yet.  I imagine it's probably stickier than the other products to help adhere the glitter to the lid.  Other things you can try with glitter is to use Duo Adhesive on a q tip and spread it over your lid in a light layer and apply the glitter/glitter shadow on top of that.  That's been in a few tuturials on YouTube as well.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 15, 2011)

@ Sarah Afshar : I read your write up on primers and found it helpful as they weren't all ones I had come across before. Will be trying some of those out. Thanks for posting the link 

I personally detest silicone primers for use ON the lid, although they work great UNDER the eye to prevent concealer from caking and creasing. If I use a silicone type on my lid, it actually makes my shadows crease, every single time. I normally apply my concealer and then use Coastal Scents Camo Quad on my lid, the texture of which reminds me of MAC's prep and Prime for eyes, which I used to use. I then put a bit of a more sticky one over top of that which I got a couple of years ago from some mineral makeup company which I can't remember the name of, then shadow overtop. My shadows never crease. When I have less time, I just use the Camo Quad, which has 4 colors so is great for making shadows have different color depths. It never creases either, even in the summer. I have oily skin, but still find they both work with no problems at all. I have Smashbox's primer and seriously don't like it at all. Doesn't work for me and is seriously overpriced. Haven't tried Hard Candy primer as I don't like their other products.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 15, 2011)

Tis I agree w/this.. I absolutely LOVE Loreal Decrease and it lasts..... forever too.



> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive tried Many eye primers &amp; all the hype products Stil Nothing beats   Loreal De-crease        Cheap, &amp; leaves your shadow looking great &amp; long lasting without creasing


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Tis I agree w/this.. I absolutely LOVE Loreal Decrease and it lasts..... forever too.


Do you find it holds glitter/sparkle shadows good? It has gotten good reviews, the only drawback is someone said it's not really "skin toned". Agree?


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't wear a lot of sparkle/glitter products, but I do wear shimmer and it hold it quite well.  Now as for the color of the primer... of it not being "skin-toned"  my skin tone of my eye area is one of the darkest places on my body for some reason.. and extremely oily.  So I use primer, plus a base, usually NYX JEP in Milk.. and it keeps it quite well.  It actually lightens it tbh.


----------



## DonnasDollhouse (Jul 16, 2011)

I have not tried e.l.f. Cosmetics eye primer, but they have pretty solid products for the price.  You are right they always have great sales!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought De-Crease Eye Primer about a week ago and I'm finding it to be the best eye primer I've ever tried. I put it on with my loose eye shadows (very glittery) in the late a.m. and by bedtime my shadow was still true in color, in place, and no creases.  AND I can find it locally at a regular retail/drug store. Cost was low. Can't say anything bad about it. The color is a bit off from my skin tone but with shadow over it, you can't tell anyways!

An A++++ purchase for me and an A++++++ to you who suggested it.  Thanks!!


----------



## TINIZINE (Aug 13, 2011)

omg, UDPP is the bessst! but i got it as a sample and i know it's pricey so i really would like to try out the E.l.f. brand primer when i run out of UDPP.


----------



## CloverS (Aug 13, 2011)

For the cheap I like NYX (wand not pot) and its only 7 bucks at Ulta. For me an eyeshadow primer should neutralize the skin tone so the true color of the eyeshadow pops as well as be slightly tacky so powders stick to it and don't stray. Slightly tacky may not hold glitter well though... I use to put a super thick lip gloss spread thin on the lid and then pack loose glitter on it. This would be over a powder eyeshadow, and it would last all night without much creasing but you have to spread it reaaallllly thin to not crease. And it was a B*&amp;^tch to remove.


----------



## SarMoon (Aug 13, 2011)

i used *NYX Concealer Magic Wand *as eye primer i got this idea from YouTube 

Also i used Inglot eye primer  .. wish u all the best =)


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been using the L'Oreal Color Fresco paints as base for my eyeshadows and I'm amazed at how well they work. My eye shadow looks as good at night when I'm ready to take it off as it did when I put it on. I have oily lids so I was sure they would crease within an hour, but no they held up great! I only paid $1 each for them at the Dollar Tree too. They are still at my Dollar Tree, so check yours. This is what they look like:


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont actually rate eye primers at all, in fact for dark colours I just use a black khol eye liner or my MAC sharkskin shade stick and if its pale, I just use my normal concealer (MAC Studio finish concealer).

If you want a more vivid colour and longevity from your shadows, the best tip is to wet your brush and invest in decent quality, highly pigmented shadows.


----------



## Barefootlady 27 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't like the ELF primers, they all have creased on me.  I also don't like the wet approach or just using concealer, they're not great options IMO.  I do like the Mary Kay primer, it's not super cheap, but it's less than $10 I think.  I LOVE the Too Faced Shadow Insurance, and think I'll stick with it until they stop selling it, and then if I know about it, I'll probably stock up a ten year supply...


----------



## MakeupMegan (Oct 14, 2011)

Call me nuts, but I don't get the rage about UDPP... I love their products in general, but IMO, the primer potion is totally over rated.  It's runny and does NOT work well on clients with oily lids (or under hot lights).  I prefer MAC Painterly Paint Pot, I am not sure about inexpensive, but it lasts what seems like FOREVER!  totally worth the money!!!


----------



## nukacola (Oct 15, 2011)

Personally I've had a lot of luck with e.l.f's primer, I think it only costs $1 in America (I'm in England and it costs Â£1.50). My eyeshadow lasts for hours when I use it!


----------



## Basketcase824 (Oct 15, 2011)

E.L.F. makes a really good eyeshadow primer as does NYX! They're both really affordable at $3.00 and $7.00 respectively!


----------



## satojoko (Oct 16, 2011)

I just got an ELF mineral primer in Sheer with the doe-foot applicator from Amazon US for about 50 cents I believe it was. Even with shipping, I think it was under $2 bc we went and got a delivery address just across the border. Anyways, I tried it out, compared it to what I've been using as of late - Eye Fix, the one I got from a mineral makeup company and which I believe Meow also sells - as well as my CamoQuad (which I've dropped using), as well as Too Faced First Base. I found the ELF mineral primer to be comparable to Eye Fix in terms of initial results, although Eye Fix is obviously better in terms of staying power. My eye shadow never creases when I use it, just alone. Love the stuff, and it's lasted me a very long time, not to mention the cheap price. I found First Base, wÄ¥icb is very shimmery and tacky, to be kinda comparable to using my Rimmel shadow sticks, although First Base is more difficult to work with. It's more for packing shadows on, not sweeping them on. It definitely makes shadows go BAM, though! The only reason I got it is bc London Drugs was having a 40-50% off sale on all Too Faced products again bc they wont be carrying them anymore.' I found the ELF primer to be very similar in consistency to Urban Decay. Very much a silicone base. And I don't like Urban Decay's primer at all. That being said, I'd choose the ELF primer over it, especially for the price. The next primer I'll be trying is Too Faced Shadow Insurance, which London Drugs didn't have in stock, unfortunately. But I found it online super cheap anywÃ¡ys, so will purchase it next month. I have a feeling though that I'll be sticking with Eye Fix. It always works, the price is right, you get a lot of product and it goes a very long way, it completely covers any discoloration on the lids, and makes all eye shadow brands I've used with it really stand out. It also makes the eyes in general stand out just a bit more. Was at Dollar Tree and saw other L'Oreal products, but not the ones above, unfortunately. Would have snagged a couple of those for sure. For a buck each, can't really complain even if they don't work for me


----------



## AmourAnnette (Oct 16, 2011)

NYX!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 16, 2011)

@Tis, I'm curious, which primers did you try and what have you ended up liking?


----------



## tania fuquea (Jul 15, 2012)

where could u find it at?


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 16, 2012)

NYX has a few primers on their own site as well as Cherry Culture. You can google them both and find the links. Both sites have sales often so get on the mailing list and you can get some great deals.


----------



## Avintageaffair (Jul 16, 2012)

I have tried Alot of  primers and i always go back to my Too faced shadow insurance or UDPP. But if you cant afford those, just save up a few bucks a month!

Here are a few different ones

Madd Style Cosmetics (on facebook and artfire.com) Has 2 she releasese on facebook once in awhile and i love them!

My Beauty Addiction (facebook &amp; etsy) Has a really good one AND foil serum as well! Very afforable &amp; always has deals online.

Elfs liner is good but not comparable to NYX primers. If you can buy NYX primers at ulta with a coupon you will save even more! I like the HD primer more than the pot form ones.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Avintageaffair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried Alot of  primers and i always go back to my Too faced shadow insurance or UDPP. But if you cant afford those, just save up a few bucks a month!


 I agree, nothing compares to these ones, imo, and they're a bit pricey, but they last for so long!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 16, 2012)

I've tried quite a few (benefit, mac) and recently have fallen in love with BH cosmetics lip/eye primer. I really like that it works for both and is super cheap!


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Try GDE (Glamour Doll Eyes) Control Freak, inexpensive, awesome AND you'd support someone right here in this community (Vee, GlamourDollEyes makes all  of the stuff) check it out! Inexpensive and amazing. If you want swatches of her stuff I have some on my blog. Otherwise, just trust and you won't regret it. Get the primer and pick up a couple of eye shadows.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try GDE (Glamour Doll Eyes) Control Freak, inexpensive, awesome AND you'd support someone right here in this community (Vee, GlamourDollEyes makes all  of the stuff) check it out! Inexpensive and amazing. If you want swatches of her stuff I have some on my blog. Otherwise, just trust and you won't regret it. Get the primer and pick up a couple of eye shadows.


I second this!!! I LOVE Control Freak! My GDE shadows stayed put like nothing I've ever seen. I didn't like L'Oreal Decrease,  but I do like UDPP as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 17, 2012)

I third Control Freak. It's not super expensive at about $11 a container but it will last a very long time as a little goes a long way. Love it.


----------



## KatieM12 (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought the 12 dollar samples of Tarte primers and i love them. But i dont have the $$ hanging around so i use (and love) the loreal decrease! its cheap, easy to get nearby and works beautifully. plus the formula isnt really runny and watery like i find the UDPP to be and the elf is aswell, i hate those. the loreal one leaves my lid smooth enough that i can wear it alone (my lids are really dark) but with shadow it sucks them on all day! stands up to the tarte sample 100%


----------



## Tyari (Jul 22, 2012)

ELF mineral eyeshadow primer is good and NYX High Definition Eyeshadow Base is another good one for cheap.


----------



## studiomakeup (Jul 22, 2012)

LOreal has a great primer if you can find it, I like it and some artists that I know like it better than UD.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 24, 2012)

I've tried the ELF primers and they don't work at all. I also tried the NYX primer pots, and those don't work either. I really like Bare Escentuals Prime Time--it's the only one I've tried so far that actually keeps the shadow on all day. Even when I've done a vigorous workout, even when I've SLEPT in my makeup--the eyeshadow is still perfect. I got a tiny little sample from Sephora four months ago, and I still have a little less than half the product left, after using it every day. A little goes a looooong way. It's pretty expensive at $18 for a full-size, though. Not sure I can justify that.


----------



## Paris Clark (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey just wanted to tell you that udpp is only 9$ in travel size, so not a bad price for such a good product! !


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 16, 2012)

> I've tried the ELF primers and they don't work at all. I also tried the NYX primer pots, and those don't work either. I really like Bare Escentuals Prime Time--it's the only one I've tried so far that actually keeps the shadow on all day. Even when I've done a vigorous workout, even when I've SLEPT in my makeup--the eyeshadow is still perfect. I got a tiny little sample from Sephora four months ago, and I still have a little less than half the product left, after using it every day. A little goes a looooong way. It's pretty expensive at $18 for a full-size, though. Not sure I can justify that.


 I use the Bare Escentials Prime Time eyelid primer as well. But, I normally use loose mineral pigments so I assume this product is best suited for mineral cosmetics? It doesn't play well with my urban decay 24/7 glide on shadow pencils though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the white and gold Color Tattoos, and I've been using them as bases for my shadows. I've been really impressed with the results with shimmery and satin shadows. I rarely wear matte shadows, but when I do, I just use a concealer as a primer.


----------



## Libby Bubbles (Sep 16, 2012)

I use the $1.00 eyelid primer from ELF. I typically don't use primer, but when I do, my cheapie from ELF works just fine.


----------



## Mira Afro-Indi (Sep 17, 2012)

From personal experience, E.L.F. Cosmetics has an amazing primer. It's only $3! I say go for that. It's just like UD's eye potion.


----------



## Jim Cunningham (Sep 19, 2012)

My new favorite brand, ever, the king of all dupes, NYX - makes a terrific eye primer.  I think it's about $6.


----------



## RockKitty32 (Sep 19, 2012)

I use Elf eye primer, it's pretty good and for a $1(@Target) who can complain. Plus I'm trying out using NYX milk eye pencil as a base before my shadow. I see a lot of people using it on Youtube so I figure I give it a try. My shadow stays on point all day.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with the the ELF recommendation


----------



## Jaxx (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a makeup junkie and I have always loved the Mary Kay eye primer as well as the foundation and eye lash primer.  I have been using the products for years when I decided to become a Mary Kay beauty consultant.  I would be happy to help you all out if there is anything specific that you are looking for or have questions that I can help with. 

Blessings!

JP

link removed due to TOS.


----------



## corvettekrista (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, I tried the  e.l.f. essential Eyelid Primer and really liked it! Has anyone also used e.l.f. Mineral Eyeshadow Primer, and if so is there a difference in how well they work?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with the the ELF recommendation


 Ditto! From the essentials ($1) line...


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 14, 2012)

*NYX has a HD primer for about $8! It was what I used before UD's Primer... *

*It works great and I love it. Gives definatly good coverage all day!*


----------



## KimberlyP (Oct 14, 2012)

The ELF in the wand doesn't do a thing for me. I have one from Jesse's Girl and that's fairly nice. The Monistat anti-chafing gel is very good. I'll have to look for the L'Oreal stuff. I have a question for those that use NYX shadow pencils. I have several and have tried to use them as primers/base but I get creasing very quickly. I put the pencil on first and then my shadow. No go. Am I missing a step or, are the shadow pencils just not for me?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> I have the white and gold Color Tattoos, and I've been using them as bases for my shadows. I've been really impressed with the results with shimmery and satin shadows. I rarely wear matte shadows, but when I do, I just use a concealer as a primer.


 I'm going to second this. I picked up the color tattoo in barely beige and that's been great as a base. I find myself reaching for it a lot now. I've also used concealer and the ELF primer.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 16, 2012)

My long-winded opinions and a few tips that may help:

People have so many different experiences with eye primer that it makes me wonder if they respond differently to each person's body chemistry and/or weather. Here's my experience:

1. Urban Decay Primer Potion works fabulously for me, and the price isn't bad since it only takes a tiny bit at a time. If the price is intimidating for you, you can keep an eye on the trade threads since the minis usually show up there. Also, the Urban Decay website has the huge professional size for sale right now for $20 (usually $30) which is the price of the regular size, the trial size for $9.00, and a set (I believe regular size) with Original and Sin for $28.

2. E.L.F. Mineral Primer worked the best for me from the cheap ones. The amount of product did not last very long for me.

3. L'Oreal De-Crease was the worst for me of any, regardless of price; my eyeshadow stayed way better without a primer than with that stuff.

4. I haven't used it personally, but for glitter I have heard that Pixie Epoxy is fabulous--made by a company called Fyrinnae: http://fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&amp;productId=412

5. Benefit Stay Don't Stray was only minimally better than wearing my eyeshadow on bare skin. (It wasn't bad as a concealer, though.)

6. For a colored base, Maybelline 24-Hour Tattoo cream eyeshadows work perfectly for me. I don't need to use my UDPP when I wear these. Tough as Taupe is my favorite shade of these. I like them on their own or under powder, but they do last longer under powder. I think they are discontinued now, but if you can find L'Oreal HIP paints in the tubes, these work great this way, too.

7. I also found that if I moisturize my face at night and use eye cream, my face (including my eyelids) doesn't become hardly oily at all during the day. I am guessing this is because my face doesn't try to overcompensate for my lack of moisture by putting out more oil.

8. Eyeshadow formulas vary A LOT  as to staying power. This varies by shade, unfortunately, not just by brand. Some of my $1.00 Wet n Wild shades perform better than some of my $15 shadows by MAC. I spend the time to check out reviews online (I like Temptalia best for this) to know if a shadow is worth its price.


----------

